# Runny poop



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

So we have been feeding our gsd the wellness large breed puppy food and she hasn't had a solid stool yet...when we took her to the vet to get her rabies shot the vet said she was very healthy so could it be the dog food? Also if so what is another good kind to feed her that won't break the bank?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Absolutely, it could be the food. 
I would start by checking the best dog foods on this website. Read the ingredients, figure out what you can afford, and choose the best for you and your dog.
Best Dog Foods
In addition, I highly, highly recommend the probiotics made by NOW.
After I started adding these, we had no more poop problems.
Amazon.com: NOW Foods Probiotic-10 25 Billion, 50 Vcaps: Health & Personal Care


Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you I don't really know what to look for in dog food is the thing I'm new to this I just want the best for my gsd without spending a lot....shoul I get grain free? Is large breed puppy food better than reg puppy food?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

Is science diet any good?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Schultz9008 said:


> Is science diet any good?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


look at the link provided above, you will not see science diet or any grocery store food on the list.


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

I see that diamond is pretty good has any of you tried diamond dry dog food


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Schultz9008 said:


> I see that diamond is pretty good has any of you tried diamond dry dog food
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A lot of people feed the Kirkland food made by Diamond, sold at Costco. It's a pretty good food.



Schultz9008 said:


> Is science diet any good?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I would get grain free for the puppy. It's to high in protein. Riley had issues with it making him grow to fast and limping. We switched to adult with grain dog food and he's doing better. 

He also would get runny poo often. We started putting proenzymes on his food and that has solved the runny poo problem.


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

Do they sell it anywhere else cause there isn't a cosco close to me a all...also is there any good websites to buy food online 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I would stick with something like Origen or blue buffalo they may be a little higher in price but well worth it


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

curedba said:


> I would stick with something like Origen or blue buffalo they may be a little higher in price but well worth it


my vet told me to get the kirkland/costco food, but I didn't. All my dogs eat blue buffalo. My vet seems to have something against it, but my dogs to really well on it. So I got Riley the regular adult (not large breed) BB chicken and brown rice.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Schultz9008 said:


> Do they sell it anywhere else cause there isn't a cosco close to me a all...also is there any good websites to buy food online
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Auto Ship | PetFoodDirect.com

Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

You said you switched to adult dog food is Bella to young she is 4 months


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Schultz9008 said:


> You said you switched to adult dog food is Bella to young she is 4 months
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Riley is 5 months. The vet said puppy food will make him grow to fast. The large breed grain free was to high in protein. Since we switched to the adult food he hasn't been limping.


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

Really so I could switch her to large breed adult instead of puppy the. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Schultz9008 said:


> Really so I could switch her to large breed adult instead of puppy the.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, it would actually be better. My breeder said the same thing about feeding puppy food.


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

Are there any studies that show adult dog food is better for puppies instead of puppy food, especially LB puppy food? Or is it just the notion that adult food will slow down their growth.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you may have to switch brands several times before you
find one that your dog likes and works for your dog. you 
can always add some fresh meat, fish, fowl, certain fruit,
oils, egg, plain yogurt, etc. to his kibble.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

read the ingredients and analysis.



BAN-ONE said:


> Are there any studies that show adult dog food is better for puppies instead of puppy food, especially LB puppy food? Or is it just the notion that adult food will slow down their growth.


----------

